#  Erste Hilfe >   Kreislaufzusammenbruch in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln >

## _Belua_

Hallo! 
Ich hatte heute wieder einmal einen Nervenzusammenbruch und hätte ein paar Fragen dazu.
Zuerst einmal zur Story: Im überfüllten Postbus war es sehr heiß, ich hatte eine sehr schwere Tasche bei mir und war sowieso schon im Stress, da ich spät dran war. Der Bus stand lange im Stau und ich spürte, dass mein Kreislauf langsam zusammenbrach. Mir war sehr heiß, hatte Bauschmerzen, hörte schlechter, mir wurde übel und es wurde immer dunkler um mich. Der Bus stand im Stau und ich wusste nicht was ich machen sollte. Hatte keinen Traubenzucker oder ähnliches bei mir, um mich saßen Menschen mit Kopfhörer. Ich wusste nicht, ob ich sie fragen sollte, ob ich mich hinsetzen darf und es mir dann wirklich besser gehen würde. Ich fühlte mich dazu auch nicht mehr wirklich in der Lage. Ich versuchte mich etwas zu bewegen, aber der Bus ja wie gesagt total voll und eng. Es wurde nicht besser und der Bus stand weiter im Stau. Nach für mich sehr langer Zeit blieb er endlich stehen und ich konnte mich hinausquetschen halbblind. Sofort ging es mehr an der kühlen Luft besser und ich kam sehr spät in die Arbeit. Die "Nachwirkunen" spüre ich noch immer. Bin total fertig und fühle mich nicht sehr normal. Ich hatte schon öfters einen mehr oder weniger schlimmen Zusammenbruch, aber bin noch nie in meinem Leben in Ohnmacht gefallen. Davor übergebe ich mich eher und dann geht es mir besser, aber das versuche ich natürlich zu vermeiden in den Öffis.  
Was kann man in so einer Situation machen? Ich fühlte mich so hilflos und hatte Angst. Hätte ich die Person um Hilfe gebeten, hätte sie mich vielleicht nur blöd angesehen und ich fühlte mich auch nicht wirklich fähig wem zu bitten. Ich sah ja nicht einmal mehr viel.
Mein Blutdruck ist eigentlich meistens in Ordnung. Manchmal etwas leicht nieder. Frühstück hatte ich vor der Fahr keines, aber das ist nichts Neues. Andere fliegen wegen Hitze und Nicht-Frühstück auch nicht in Ohnmacht oder haben solche Probleme! Ich habe bemerkt, dass es vorallem bei Hitze immer gefährlich für mich wird. Ich trinke aber immer recht viel. 
Was rät ihr mir?

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Belua, 
geh zum Arzt und schildere ihm das ganze. Entweder Du hast was mit dem Herzen, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, wenn diese Zustände nur in Bussen des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs stattfinden, oder Du hast möglicherweise `ne schöne Psychose z.B Angst vor engen und überfüllten Räumen, aufgrund der Du starke Angstzustände mit den Symptomen hohe Kreislaufbelastung, Erbrechen, Sehstörungen etc. hast. 
Die ist wahrscheinlich dann verhältnismäßig leicht abzustellen.
Also trau Dich und erzähls Deinem Arzt. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## dreamchaser

Die Situation, die du schilderst ist ganz typisch: es handelt sich um eine vasovagale Reaktion. Das bedeutet, dass bei langem Stehen die Muskelpumpe nicht aktiviert wird und das Blut regelrecht in den Beinen versackt - es kommt im Verlauf zur Minderdurchblutung des Gehirns und damit auch zum Schwarzwerden vor Augen bzw. Umfallen. Das Ganze wird besser durch hinlegen, der Kopf sollte auf Niveau des Herzens sein. Ggf. klappt es (wie bei dir) durch Bewegung der Beine und eine kühlere Umgebung (dadurch ziehen sich die Blutgefäße zusammen) wieder Schwung in den Kreislauf zu bekommen. Andere typische Situation sind starke Schmerzen oder der nächtliche Gang zur Toilette. Sehr vielen Menschen geht es so.
Was dagegen hilft: ein sogenanntes Tilt-Trainung ! Das bedeutet:
- vor dem Aufstehen erst Hinsetze und dann Langsam hinsetzen
- ausreichend trinken
- langes Stehen vermeiden
- beim Stehen die Muskelpumpe der Beine betätigen (d.h. auf die Zehenspitzen und zurückzuwippen)
Ich glaube eher nicht, dass du etwas am Herzen hast und ich glaube AUF GAR KEINEN FALL dass du eine Psychose hast - das ist viel zu weit hergeholt (freundlich ausgedrückt), da hierfür nichts spricht. Denn eine Psychose ist eine psychiatrische Diagnose, die nicht mal eben so gestellt wird, sondern bei der mehrere Kriterien erfüllt werden müssen.

----------


## katzograph

Hi Belua, 
ok ok ich nehm Möglichkeit einer Psychose zurück. Da hat `ne kompetentere Schreiberin mehr Wissen und Erfahrung als ich.
Ich kam nur drauf, weil eine Bekannte in Räumen mit vielen Menschen ähnliche Symptome hat und man bei ihr eben eine Psycose festgestellt hat. 
Wünsche trotzdem gute Besserung
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo dreamchaser, 
ich habe keine Diagnose "Psychose" gestellt, lediglich die Möglichkeit einer solchen angedeutet und die Diagnose durch einen Arzt empfohlen.
Deine  - freundlich ausgedrückte - Kritik an meiner Empfehlung, das Problem einem Arzt zu schildern, habe ich nicht begriffen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## _Belua_

Hallo! 
Danke, für eure Antworten. Angst vor zu engen Räumen etc. habe ich eigentlich nicht. Ich weis aber nicht recht woran es liegt. Ein ganz großer Faktor ist sicher die Hitze.
Möchte euch kurz erzählen wie es mir dann gestern noch ging. Ich war nach diesem "Anfall" den ganzen Tag etwas geschwächt und fühlte mich leicht zittrig in den Knochen. War aber auch sehr müde, da ich etwas zu wenig Schlaf hatte. Ich habe dann absichtlich keinen Haushalt etc. mehr gemacht und bin gleich nach der Arbeit  heim auf die Couch. Vorm Schlafengehen merkte ich es wieder etwas. Dieses kribbelige Gefühl, das ich kaum beschreiben kann. Hab es im Kopf und im Nacken auch gespürt wie beim Anfall in der Früh. Mir wurde heiß und übel. Bin dann gleich ins Bett mit einem Glas Wasser. Zucker hatte ich aber genug in mir und gestanden bin ich ja auch nicht lange. Saß ja meistens auf der Couch. 
Heute geht es mir eigentlich wieder normal. Im Bus war es heut wieder so heiß und zum Glück habe ich dann doch einen Sitzplatz ergattert, denn hatte wieder ein schlechtes Gefühl. Vielleicht war das auch eingebildet. Habe jetzt immer bei Hitze Angst davor und rufe so es wohl etwas hervor.  
Also im Sommer hatte ich so einen Kreislaufzusammenbruch einmal in der heißen Ubahn im Sitzen. Stieg dann aus, würgte etwas und es ging dann bald. Sowie gestern im Bus. 
Einmal hatte ich es im heißen Einkaufszentrum, übergab mich dann in der Kälte und dann ging es. Das gleiche einmal im heißen Einkaufszentrum als ich noch ein Kind war. Es ist also immer bei Hitze. Darum mag ich den Sommer auch nicht besonders. Ich trinke aber sehr viel. 
Hab gestern Abend als es mir nicht gut ging auch den Blutdruck gemessen und wenn ich mir nicht irre hatte ich 107 (oder 103) zu 70. Lt. Internet kein Idealwert, aber auch nicht zu niedrig. Was sagt ihr?  
Aber meine Frage eigentlich: Was kann ich tun in solchen Situationen, wenn ich ohne Freunde unterwegs bin, aber ich fast umkippe in den Öffis? Traubenzucker hab ich jetzt wieder bei mir, aber ob der gleich so gut hilft? Die Hitze ist ja trotzdem dann noch da. 
lg und danke!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Belua, 
also, die meisten Menschen würden gerne helfen, haben aber Angst sich zu blamieren oder zurückgewiesen zu werden. Deshalb einfach ansprechen und um Hilfe bitten:  "Oh, mir ist gerade so übel, darf ich mal bitte Ihren Platz haben? Oder: " Oh, mir ist gerade so übel, können Sie bitte aufpassen, dass ich nicht umfalle?" 95 % der Angesprochenen werden Dir helfen. Die Möglichkeit einer Absage mußt Du allerdings einkalkulieren. Aber vielleicht hilft dann der Nachbar.
Noch besser wäre es allerdings, Du wüßtest, woher Deine Probleme kommen und könntest sie nach und nach abstellen (Arzt!).
Übrigens, Hitze mag ich auch nicht. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## _Belua_

Hallo! 
Das Problem war gestern, dass ich eigentlich schon recht unfähig dazu ware, da mein Gehör verändert war und ich kaum etwas gesehen habe. Ich sah, dass die Menschen, die vor mir und hinter mir saßen alle Kopfhörer drinnen hatten und ich nicht wusste, ob nur das Hinsetzen alleine eigentlich helfen würde. Der Busfahrer war auch nicht ganz in der Nähe und hätte dann alle mit meinem Problem aufgehalten. Umfliegen wollte ich aber auch nicht. Und dann blieb er endlich nach einer Ewigkeit stehen und ich stieg gleich mit der Person neben mir. So bekam ich eigentlich mit, dass die Tür dort offen ist und hatte Platz auch auszusteigen. Dann ging es eh wieder besser. 
Herzuntersuchungen hatte ich dieses Jahr. Passt alles halbwegs. Habe wegen einem Schwindel sehr viele Test machen müssen. Da ist im Endeffekt nicht viel rausgekommen. 
Wenn es mir nur bei Hitze passiert, kann es dann von einer Krankheit kommen oder kann ich höchstens nur vorbeugen? 
Lg

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Wenn es mir nur bei Hitze passiert, kann es dann von einer Krankheit kommen oder kann ich höchstens nur vorbeugen? 
> Lg

 
Entschuldige, aber das kann dir dein Arzt beantworten. Dorthin solltest du am Besten schon gestern gegangen sein, denn so hätte er deinen Zustand gesehen und hätte dich untersuchen können.

----------

